# How do you remove stock Fan from AM3 Stock cooler?



## otakubakaa

Hey guys, i have a amd x4 ii 955 black edition, and when i tried to remove the fan from the stock heatsink, im having a lot of trouble and i dont know why. Previously with my old amd x2 i use a screwdriver to push it open and it falls off, now this method doesnt work. lol its a noobie question , but how do you remove the fan? ><


----------



## 2048Megabytes

There are four tabs that hold my AMD fan on the heatsink.  Just use a flat head screwdriver to pop two out of position and then you can usually get the fan off without much effort.


----------



## StrangleHold

A AMD stock cooler?


----------



## tossy

It should be possible to replace the stock cooler's fan with a better quality one to get a quieter system at the same cooling. but a proper aftermarket cooling system should be much cooler than the stock cooler, so i suspect your testing hasn't actually installed them properly


----------



## otakubakaa

i just tried again today to remove it but nothing is working, i honestly cannot believe why it wont come off. Has anyone removed theirs, if so, how?!


----------



## salvage-this

2048Megabytes is right.  Just use a flat head screw driver and pop off the fan.  Be sure to pry against the fan's outer casing, not the actual fan blades.  That is how I got mine apart.


----------



## otakubakaa

salvage-this said:


> 2048Megabytes is right.  Just use a flat head screw driver and pop off the fan.  Be sure to pry against the fan's outer casing, not the actual fan blades.  That is how I got mine apart.



lol finally got it thanks!


----------

